# Turkey



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Had this layin round so smoked it taday.









Be some good eatin there!


----------



## fondini (Mar 18, 2012)

man i just started to drool! enjoy!


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Looks great ...

Right down mouth watering.


----------

